# iPod mini box-only search, making a present presentable



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello!

I am trying to give an iPod mini, bought used but mint, as a gift to a family member, and I'd like to box it up nicely. Unfortunately, the seller did not have the original box or packaging, which I guess would be the ultimate gifting box for the mini. I'm not trying to pass it off as new; full disclosure will be involved! But I am looking to further increase the wow factor.

Does anyone have a source for such a thing? If not, can you recommend another kind of box or wrapping?

Thank you.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Oh man, I literally JUST threw out the box for my wife's pink mini a few weeks ago while cleaning out my closet of empty boxes. As soon as I threw it away I just KNEW it would come in handy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So close!


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll call my buddy that I gave one to for you, and PM you if he is willing to give it up.
James


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool...

Road trip!


(joking of course)


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

i got the box + every piece of cardboard that came with it, and all the little paper things...for a blue mini. How much u willing to pay for it?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why not just get creative with the packaging? Just my two cents...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's a good point. But I still have my IIsi and its boxes.

I thought I'd provide the giftee with the option of hanging on to the relevant packaging. But perhaps I should "think outside the box.."


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

When I bought my parents their ibook I bought a box for it off of ebay...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, the only box for an iPod mini on eBay right now is far away and timing and shipping will likely kill the deal.

Anybody?


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

How about buying an iPod sock for the Mini and package it inside a pair of ugly new socks? They get the nice shock of an iPod mini after the horror of one of the worse Christmas gifts ever.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You could do what I did last year for my niece and her (new in-box) Mini. :heybaby: 

Follow these instructions in this order:


Get one large box -- any labeling, preferably a narrow, tall (three feet) rectangular shape with the opening at the top. This will make for rummaging into the box frustratingly difficult.
Put a nice protective bed of crumpled newspaper at the bottom.
Load in a brick or two -- just to give the "gift" some weight.
Insulate the brick(s) with a couple of crumpled newspapers.
Place Mini in a smaller box. Wrap in crumpled newspaper.
Place wrapped Mini on top of insulated brick(s).
Layer in A BUNCH more crumpled newspaper.
Wrap some lame piece of crap as the phony gift and place two-thirds of the way down the box. Could be a lame toy or tacky food bowl for their pet, an Elvis lamp... anything tacky and undesirable.
Add a BIG LOAD of crumpled newspaper up to the top.
Wrap box in tacky Christmas paper with a big-ass bow on it.
Contain your laughter as you watch them try to dig DEEP DOWN into this narrow box, looking for their gift.
Contain further laughter as they sheepishly unwrap the decoy lame gift.
Contain further laughter as they graciously mutter a "thanks!" or something.
Hint to them that there's some other part to the gift that might be further down inside the box.
Watch the room burst out in laughter -- and the recipient burst into joy (and relief) -- as s/he unwraps _the real_ present.

Trust me; this'll shake up the traditionally boring Christmas morning! :lmao:


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

We do that all the time Macaholic. Just don' t do it to someone who lives far away as they may throw the box out with the real gift still hidden inside!! 



We have an iPod mini box but shipping would take too long. What I could do though is scan it at work and you could print it out on a good laser printer and make a boix?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

moonsocket said:


> We do that all the time Macaholic. Just don' t do it to someone who lives far away as they may throw the box out with the real gift still hidden inside!!


Well, you'd want to be THERE in person. Who'd wanna miss _THAT??_


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

PS: Life THAT BORING way out in Fredericton, Moonsocket? 

Signed,

A native Edmundstonian


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

moonsocket said:


> We have an iPod mini box but shipping would take too long. What I could do though is scan it at work and you could print it out on a good laser printer and make a boix?


Excellent idea! Scan it hi-res, so HowEver can do a JUMBO printing of it, plaster it on A HUGE (refridgerator) box and Photoshop "iPod Maxi" on it


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Excellent idea! Scan it hi-res, so HowEver can do a JUMBO printing of it, plaster it on A HUGE (refridgerator) box and Photoshop "iPod Maxi" on it


LOL

that would be awesome. I can scan it at work. If I were rich I could print it out on the plotter!!!


And yes, life IS that boring in Fredericton.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

moonsocket said:


> And yes, life IS that boring in Fredericton.


Couldn't be worse than Edmundston :yawn:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If anyone can help, I'm still looking for an iPod mini box. I had a few near hits, and a couple fall through.

Adthanksvance!


----------



## muskoka138 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've got a box for a silver mini. I will be in TO on Thursday morning. PM me if you want it.


----------



## cornellra (Oct 31, 2004)

*have a few...*

Hi there,

i have two boxes (one mini 1st Gen, larger square box, and one 2nd Gen, smaller packaging)

Had my first one stolen, and then trashed the second one with a 2 storey fall (don't ask!)

Unfortunately, i'm in Vancouver, don't know how long it would take to get it to you...

let me know if you are interested. I'd only ask for shipping costs...

thanks!

Cornell


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I've sent a note to muskoka138, so that may work out. Thank you.

You know, this really is a community.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

A wonderful gesture, cornellra. You apparently registered here _just to help HowEver out!_ :clap: 

Welcome to ehMac 

(I still think you should run with that "iPod Maxi" idea of mine, HowEver  )


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

muskoka138 said:


> I've got a box for a silver mini. I will be in TO on Thursday morning. PM me if you want it.


And now I have it! With a few days to spare.

My thanks, appreciation and gratitude to muskoka138, who met me in Toronto this morning having brought the box a great distance.

So, a happy day for me, and a happy day for the recipient this weekend. How kind! What a great thing to do.

There were a few other offers, but this one fit exactly, and presented in Toronto. So thanks to the others (cornellra: welcome! to Ehmac), and to everyone for abiding this thread.


----------



## Deanabeana (Jan 12, 2006)

*Hi all!

I would NOT give anyone an empty Ipod box or anyone I don't know, who requests ANY type of empty electronics boxes after what I have found today. I have just read a news article about a woman in St. Johns Nfld who bid on what she thought was an Apple Ipod on E-bay. It turns out that what she actually bid on was THE BOX! 300.00 she paid for an EMPTY BOX! I was curious about it & went to the E-bay site. There are others who are pulling this scam too! It seems to be the latest & greatest scam, selling empty boxes on E-bay. How unscrupulous! I figure if it is happening with Ipod, it must be happening with other popular items as well. The guy that sold this woman her box, said she never read the fine print. I suppose that must be true. When I went to E-bay, (the seller listed here is in India though) sure enough, it says:

APPLE IPOD SHUFFLE 512Mb BRAND NEW BOX PACKED

It does not state WHAT the box is packed with  , but it does say that it is a brand new box. Buyer beware, eh??? There must be some kind of recourse for this. I would think that E-bay is under fire over it. It seems to me that they should be screening those who post items to be sure that they are not selling empty boxes. If you follow the link below, it shows a lovely picture of the Ipod box. Nowhere does it actually say that the box includes an actual Ipod... Grrrrr... this kind of thing makes my blood boil! I am not implying that this is for certain the case with the person posting here looking for an empty box, but how does one know for sure?? (here's the link to the picture of the nice box)*

http://cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5852740895&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

good warning but I think we can tell by HowEver's post count and devotion to this site that he's not out to ebay-screw with that box.

sure feel for that lady and people should check the seller out throroughly before buying. and don't buy from overseas unless you have to.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for ruining what was an otherwise nice and fine and philanthropic thread.

I'll post pictures later of the person opening their gift, as I had planned to do before getting caught up this year.

Unlike the person above in this thread who registered on EhMac solely to try to help me out, you appear to have registered solely to dump. How sad!

By the way, if you check your provided eBay link, you'll see that the seller of that iPod shuffle is not in Toronto, where I am and where I met up with the very nice, decent and sweet muskoka138 who provided the box for the very real present I gave, but instead in India. You'll also find that NO PURCHASES (since you like capitals so much) have been made, but there are 3 items available. And the ad only mentions the box in the title, and everywhere else talks about the shuffle. Furthermore, there are NO negative feedbacks for that same seller that mention anything like an empty box scam.

Your threadcrap is looking even more specious at this point. Please go crawl back under your rock.

My eBay feedback is 25-0-0, btw.

Edit: my post was of course directed to Deanabeana and not to darkscot who put in a nice word in between, thanks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Finally posted:

[I posted the picture for a while; I'm taking it offline, it's available on request.]

With much thanks to (especially!) muskoka138 and others, including cornellra.


----------

